# Poorboys black hole



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I've tried this glaze today on my black car, followed by megs wax , and I've hot to say the results are amazing. 

No swirls and such a deep wet look . Love it


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep great results on black paint... pics would be nice


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes I'm very pleased


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a very good and easy to use product that produces great results and best of all it's fairly cost effective :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm considering buying black hole for my partners and mums car, they are dark blue and dark grey. I was going to try white diamond for mine too mine is silver. Heard loads of people say how good black hole is but nothing about white diamond.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

If its anything like the quality of other poorboys products mate I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> I'm considering buying black hole for my partners and mums car, they are dark blue and dark grey. I was going to try white diamond for mine too mine is silver. Heard loads of people say how good black hole is but nothing about white diamond.


White Diamond is just as good as the Black Hole. They are the same product ,just colour charged.
White & Silver cars do not give you the same finish as say, red or black cars with regards to depth of shine, because of the colour.
You won't be dissapointed with PoorBoys White Diamond


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Demetri, will invest in the two products then.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

It's great on red too


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> It's great on red too


nice to know 
works geat on my black audi and my Gf's Black cooper 
but my dad has a new melborne red bm so happy i dont have to buy another product


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what do you use to apply black hole? while look forward to use this also on my cars


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

is black hole a pre wax cleaner? or like AF tripple? Ive heard great things about it and wouldnt mind ordering some.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a pre wax glaze, and I used foam applicator for the first time, great result.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Would you suggest layering the black hole?


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

I suppose it would depend on your paint work? I have flattened and machined polished my whole car so it didn't need anymore than the one application. I reckon it wouldn't hurt to layer it


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

ok thnx, and how long does it last the wet look?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Works well on green too.










It will last as long as what ever you top it with will.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Once i have machine polished my car and corrected all the defects will bh add anything extra to the finish? I might give it a go anyway but not sure if I would just be wasting time and product...


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not an expert but from using the product myself I don't think you would get any better results from layering , it's a great glaze. Im still amazed


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> what do you use to apply black hole? while look forward to use this also on my cars


I use either a German applicator or a judo juice finger MIT


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> ok thnx, and how long does it last the wet look?


After two coats of jetseal 109 I would say up to 3months


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

I've recently used this on my mk1 FRS, great product, one of my favourites!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Gf's cooper ( black hole and jetseal no polishing ) 
it need machining now but looked great for a few months this is prob what dealers use as its quick and hides a lot


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Well impressed , makes a massive difference on the mini , I've got a bottle and not used it yet , gonna have to try it on the wife's A3 :thumb:


----------



## steve172 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, fantastic results on the mini. 
:thumb:


Quick question is black hole suitable underneath zaino z2?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

steve172 said:


> Wow, fantastic results on the mini.
> :thumb:
> 
> Quick question is black hole suitable underneath zaino z2?


How can you tell?

Before pics taken in the sun and the afters in the shade?????????

:thumb:


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone used a machine to apply BH?? and if so what was the results??

read the other thread so no need for a reply now,unless you really want to


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

Ive used it after SRP the some EGP and natty blue paste wax. Lasted 3-4 months just ready for another dose now


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

orangeross said:


> anyone used a machine to apply BH?? and if so what was the results??
> 
> read the other thread so no need for a reply now,unless you really want to


What other thread?


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Will this hide swirls and hide any imperfections on black?

Mine needs a correction, so want something to tie me over until spring.

Luke


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

PLuKE said:


> Will this hide swirls and hide any imperfections on black?
> 
> Mine needs a correction, so want something to tie me over until spring.
> 
> Luke


Yea its full of fillers.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sorry for bringing the thread up, BUT what is better: PB Black Hole or CG EZ Creme?


----------

